# Meal Worms Turning black...



## Oli19 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi got some mealies for my hedgehog yesterday when i bought him but there already turning black and dying?
just wondering if this is becouse i kept them in the little box i got them in, or it is just that their poor quality...
any help would be great.
thanks oli


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

Oli19 said:


> Hi got some mealies for my hedgehog yesterday when i bought him but there already turning black and dying?
> just wondering if this is becouse i kept them in the little box i got them in, or it is just that their poor quality...
> any help would be great.
> thanks oli


 i say poor quality have had then in the small tubs for weeks and there still a live


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

they can last for ages in any size of box/tub 

it will be old stock or poor quality....give them something to eat


----------

